# Rocket Cellini evo + Polished mazzer mini-e + Torr titanium goldfinger



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi folks,

Thought I'd share my preferred method of brewing.

Upgraded the mazzer mini-e with sj burrs and the static grill taken off, placed a protein shaker wire ball inside the cone to eliminate static. So far clump and static free grinds. I single dose, so I am using a Motta tamper holder as a lid for the neck.

Cups: acf, not neutral and acme.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice set up....like the SS against the white tiles.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats on your set-up. The rocket and mazzer look fantastic together


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

"THAT" is a very nice looking setup:good:


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

very nice indeed


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool, matching pair.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone else.... Simply beautiful. I bet you can't stop looking at it.


----------



## garyashe (Feb 15, 2014)

Both machines are lovely


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Thats a beauty! Congrats, any vids ?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like an awesome setup mate!!


----------

